# Wade Fishing around Perdido



## Harry Hood (Nov 21, 2007)

Are there any good places in the Perdido area to to do some wade fishing? Will be down for a week of vacation in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

Your best bet is to go to johnsons beach which is the first road on the left past the bar called the reef if you are coming into perdido key from the theo baars bridge. costs 8 dollars to get in the park. You can also go to big lagoon state park off of gulf beach hwy, I think it is 3 dollars to get in.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Love your name...one of my favorites! I live in Perdido Key...drop me a PM when the vacation draws near, see if I can't try and help you out.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree, johnson beach is not bad. I wade fish onintercoastal side, and have gotten into some really big specks.


----------

